# DIY Light fixture



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

So instead of buying a fixture, I decided to take apart the original 15w light fixture and use CFLs. I Primed with waterproof primer and Painted with super white paint. I used rubber coated weather proof sockets. Going to use 2 20w 6500k CFL bulbs.
weather Proof Sockets 4x $3 
roll of Plastic strap $1
4 pack 20w 6500k CFL Bulb $13
Everything else I already had.
Total price $26 bucks not bad I thought


----------



## Seemerollin (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks good. You could line the inside of the hood with aluminum tape for a better reflector. That is how I did mine and you will be surprised how much brighter it is. Also CFL bulbs get hot and will eventually make the hood brittle if it is made of plastic.


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I wonder If i lined the inside insulated heat tape if it would protect the fixture better?


----------



## Seemerollin (Feb 7, 2012)

It would def be better than nothing. If its not hot to the touch on the outside of the plastic it should be fine for many many years.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

I lined the insides with a 1500degree heatshield I got from work. its Basicly really thick aluminum foil with 2 sided tape on the back. it works really well and its really bright and the 6500k bulbs make everything look soo crisp. thanks for the advice


----------

